# CVA Wolf question



## Stackem

Bought a Wolf a while back and have a question aboud the ram rod that comes with it. This is the new style with piece on the rod that fits in your palm to make it more comfortable. My question though is it will not fit back into thr holder on thr rifle once you put the bullet starting tip on the rod. Do they mske one that will fit on thr rifle that you can load for a second shot in the feild.....2nd question...... anyone ever shot 200yds plus with a wolf. Used BH209 for the first time today znd was very pleased with my grouping at 100 with 90grains. Whst would be the minimum charge to kill at say 250. We have alot of plots where you get these long opportunities. Thanks for any info.


----------



## jbogg

I just bought a wolf in December and ended up removing the palm saver.  When left on the ramrod if not positioned perfectly when stored under the barrel it would be very easy to inadvertently shoot the palm saver.  When reloading during a hunt it's just as easy to fold up a glove or hat to make it easier on the hand.  I can't speak to the long range accuracy, but at 100 yds the Barnes bullets with 100grns of White Hot Powder shoots great.


----------



## Stackem

Thanks for the info....the end of the ramrod does not cause a problem while shooting...the part I am wondering about is the other end. When you screw on a tip to match the bullet you will be loading it will not longer go into the holders on the gun to store it. Just wondering if there is a special tip made to fit into the gun so you will be ready to reload in the field.


----------



## jbogg

The stock ramrod with nothing attached is all I use to reload in the field.  The brass fitting that the palm saver screws on to is what caps the bullet as you push it down the barrel.  With two white hot pellets and the bullet seated all the way down there is around 1" of the ramrod protruding from the barrel.  I scratched a line around the ramrod at that point so I know that I have the gun loaded correctly, and not accidentally loaded twice.


----------



## UpstateFishing

The jag is used to clean it. Use the plain black end to push the bullet down. You can leave the palmsaver on.


----------



## Stackem

That's all good but why do bullet makers send you a jag to use with that particular bullet.


----------



## BarnesAddict

Find a real ramrod the correct length.  Both CVA and T/C thought they were doing shooters a favor by adding either the palm saver or "T".  However what they did, was limit the shooter to a specific style bullet.  You need the loading jag for any type tipped bullet.
They sell aluminum ramrods at various lengths, you'll have to measure your current rod, or take your rifle with you when you shop.
Then look for a separate "T" handle, which you will also want to put a loading jag on for tipped bullets.
I've used this since Knight first came out with them an it was bought out by Traditions:  https://www.traditionsfirearms.com/product/hunter-bullet-starter-and-ramrod-extension-a1335

Shooting to 200 or 250yds, you might want to shoot a little heavier bullet, 290 or 300gr and increase your charge if the rifle will group.  Start at 100grs volume and increase your charge by 5grs, shooting at least 5 shots per charge.  Once it starts opening up the group, you know you've reached your rifle's limit.  DON'T go over the maximum charge of 120grs.

If you hunt long range, practice long range.  Practice a lot, and when you think you've practiced a lot, practice more.


----------



## Stackem

Thanks Barnes.....I agree with shooting long distance you need to practice with abundance....Have not found any info on the wolf with anybody doing so and It got me to wondering about this particular guns long range accuracy. I will be on the range after my turkey hunt this Sat and plan on shooting out to 150yds and work on it from there.


----------



## BarnesAddict

Stackem said:


> Thanks Barnes.....I agree with shooting long distance you need to practice with abundance....Have not found any info on the wolf with anybody doing so and It got me to wondering about this particular guns long range accuracy. I will be on the range after my turkey hunt this Sat and plan on shooting out to 150yds and work on it from there.



It might just surprise you how well it may shoot, given you find the right combination.  Actually, very few inline shooters actually know the real capability of their rifles.  There isn't a modern inline made today that isn't at least a MOA rifle at 200yds.  Most shooters are stuck on the "100 yard rule".  However if they never shoot past 100 or even 50yds, then it really doesn't matter for them.

It would be a jaunt, but on May 5 & 6th at the NMLRA home grounds at Friendship, IN, you can watch inlines shooting out to 500yds.  Knocking over a steel pig at 300 meters has been done many times with a CVA Wolf.


----------



## Chase4556

Stackem said:


> Bought a Wolf a while back and have a question aboud the ram rod that comes with it. This is the new style with piece on the rod that fits in your palm to make it more comfortable. My question though is it will not fit back into thr holder on thr rifle once you put the bullet starting tip on the rod. Do they mske one that will fit on thr rifle that you can load for a second shot in the feild.....2nd question...... anyone ever shot 200yds plus with a wolf. Used BH209 for the first time today znd was very pleased with my grouping at 100 with 90grains. Whst would be the minimum charge to kill at say 250. We have alot of plots where you get these long opportunities. Thanks for any info.



I shoot the 240gr Hornady XTPs out of mine over 2 50gr 777 pellets. Furthest shot so far is 175yds. Aimed about 6 inches over the deers back, lined up just behind the shoulder. Bullet dropped in and impacted about 5 inches from the bottom of the chest. Perfect left and right, a little lower than I wanted. Ran 25yds. Very pleased. 


To answer your other question about reloading in the field, I carry a little field pack with me with my powder, brushes, small bottle of solvent, patches, ect ect. I will hit the barrel with a stroke or two from the brush followed by a patch. In my bag is the bullet jag. I screw it on, drop my pellets in, and seat the bullet. Unscrew, and stow the ram rod with palm saver. What works for me may not work for you... just sharing.


----------

